# This mite be dumb?90cc



## julio (Dec 29, 2005)

But can someone tell me how many grams is 90cc ?the scoop thats comes with allthewhey protein


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 29, 2005)

cc is for liquid i thought. huh iunno bro. usually all protein i see has a gram dosage with it. search the net for it. like on's whey has 23g protein 3g carb, 1.5g fat which is 27.5g, and the serving is 29.4g so there is 1.9g of filelrs. i am guessing allthe whey is like 30g per serving. just a guess.


----------



## Gordo (Dec 30, 2005)

you'll have to weigh it out....

One is a volume (cc) and the other is a mass (g) measurement.

90 cc of powder will weigh less than 90cc of mercury for example.


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 30, 2005)

average scoop size is 28-30g on almost all brands.  believe it or not, the same scoop will also yeild 28-30g oats in most cases


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 30, 2005)

cc stands for centimeters cubed


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> cc stands for centimeters cubed


and also equals 1 millileter


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> and also equals 1 millileter



Yes it does

Julio, does one scoop equal one serving?


----------

